# Larger turbo install



## stylesjaime99 (Aug 28, 2018)

So I’ve had my 1.4L for about 2 years and I’ve recently began doing research on installing a bigger turbo. Obviously, they don’t have much in terms of upgrading this our specific trim. But has anyone ever tried converting/ using a turbo made for another model with a larger engine? Or maybe even using parts made for a similar or even identical model? Looking for ideas


----------



## ericgohsw (Feb 5, 2018)

stylesjaime99 said:


> So I’ve had my 1.4L for about 2 years and I’ve recently began doing research on installing a bigger turbo. Obviously, they don’t have much in terms of upgrading this our specific trim. But has anyone ever tried converting/ using a turbo made for another model with a larger engine? Or maybe even using parts made for a similar or even identical model? Looking for ideas


im wondering too


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

How much air do you think a 1.4l engine with electronic engine management can use?


----------



## Tsiguy (Nov 5, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Maybe a GLI turbo? If you look at the flange of the EA211 IHI turbo is some similar to a T25 flange.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Nadir Point said:


> How much air do you think a 1.4l engine with electronic engine management can use?


Stock turbo after 4K rpms can’t supply enough air because small cold side so boost begins to drop from 17psi to 12 psi or so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

I think the best first step might be to port the turbo and manifold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

pabz707 said:


> I think the best first step might be to port the turbo and manifold
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get some custom billet wheels? What manifold? Lol we have a Head and Manifold all together lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Get some custom billet wheels? What manifold? Lol we have a Head and Manifold all together lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow I didn’t know that. So the manifold and the head are one piece? Not detachable? I guess best that we can do is port the hot side and maybe find wheels that fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

A slightly bigger turbo would work wonders on this engine. Something that spools a little later and makes more boost. Since all of the power on these cars comes on down low I never get traction in first or second with tc off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

pabz707 said:


> Oh wow I didn’t know that. So the manifold and the head are one piece? Not detachable? I guess best that we can do is port the hot side and maybe find wheels that fit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they’re one piece. Headifold if that works. Also port the hot side and use a T25 flange turbo like a Gt2052 or GT2259. Problem but not is the custom tuning. But before big turbo install I’m thinking of going full air to air Intercooler system


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Yes they’re one piece. Headifold if that works. Also port the hot side and use a T25 flange turbo like a Gt2052 or GT2259. Problem but not is the custom tuning. But before big turbo install I’m thinking of going full air to air Intercooler system
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Air to air intercooler would be awesome but that would probably also require some serious tuning but I bet boost would come on a lot smoother with more volume to fill in the charge piping. I was thinking maybe a bigger heat exchanger and stronger fluid pump for the current water to air intercooler. I wonder if anyone has filled the factory intercooler with water wetter yet as that’s supposed to keep temps lower. Lucky for us we should be able to squeeze out a bit more power once unitronic releases their stage 2 downpipe and tune I just hope it can run 91 octane 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

pabz707 said:


> Air to air intercooler would be awesome but that would probably also require some serious tuning but I bet boost would come on a lot smoother with more volume to fill in the charge piping. I was thinking maybe a bigger heat exchanger and stronger fluid pump for the current water to air intercooler. I wonder if anyone has filled the factory intercooler with water wetter yet as that’s supposed to keep temps lower. Lucky for us we should be able to squeeze out a bit more power once unitronic releases their stage 2 downpipe and tune I just hope it can run 91 octane
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve used water wetter already. Meh this thing gets so hot is not even worth it lol. Still I want to go Air To Air with the stock tune. It would just take longer to spool lol . However a turbo like a K03s would support 220Hp or so. Maybe a K04 peak boost around 3k rpms? I honestly wouldn’t mind boost coming tops at 4K cuz I like flooring it around there anyways. Its true there’s no replacement for displacement but that’s the whole fun of making these tiny engines even more fun. I mean what because it’s not a 1.8T or a 2.0T? Big deal if I wanted power I would’ve started at 300HP or bought a V8 for easy big power not a 2.0T.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> I’ve used water wetter already. Meh this thing gets so hot is not even worth it lol. Still I want to go Air To Air with the stock tune. It would just take longer to spool lol . However a turbo like a K03s would support 220Hp or so. Maybe a K04 peak boost around 3k rpms? I honestly wouldn’t mind boost coming tops at 4K cuz I like flooring it around there anyways. Its true there’s no replacement for displacement but that’s the whole fun of making these tiny engines even more fun. I mean what because it’s not a 1.8T or a 2.0T? Big deal if I wanted power I would’ve started at 300HP or bought a V8 for easy big power not a 2.0T.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My thoughts exactly. My 1.4t with an intake and racechip kept up with my friends stage 1 dsg mk6 gti from 0-90mph. It actually consistently got the jump on him up to about 40mph and it was neck and neck from there. And we get 40mpg all day I’ve been averaging 580 miles per tank. It’s fun tuning underdogs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

pabz707 said:


> My thoughts exactly. My 1.4t with an intake and racechip kept up with my friends stage 1 dsg mk6 gti from 0-90mph. It actually consistently got the jump on him up to about 40mph and it was neck and neck from there. And we get 40mpg all day I’ve been averaging 580 miles per tank. It’s fun tuning underdogs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is actually very surprising this little 1.4T it’s like not expected at all to be so responsive and so idk enjoyable. However I’m really down for custom stuff and fab than waiting on companies and stuff. This engine just needs a larger turbo cuz after 5k rpms or getting close to 5k rpms the Boost drops from 16-17psi down to 12 or so and it’s because the engine is taking more air than the cold side can supply. An entire air to air system would only add tops about a second of lag but it won’t even be that noticeable. It would take longer to fill the volume yes but it will stay longer in the system. And it will be closer to ambient rather than 20f above ambient once warmed up. And don’t even talk about when the engine it’s warm and you let it sit and idle thing gets over 30-40f above ambient it’s insane. I use 88 octane now in the winter but prob gonna use 91 in the summer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> It is actually very surprising this little 1.4T it’s like not expected at all to be so responsive and so idk enjoyable. However I’m really down for custom stuff and fab than waiting on companies and stuff. This engine just needs a larger turbo cuz after 5k rpms or getting close to the Boost drops from 16-17psi down to 12 or so and it’s because the engine is taking more air than the cold side can supply. An entire air to air system would only add tops about a second of lag but it won’t even be that noticeable. It would take longer to fill the volume yes but it will stay longer in the system. And it will be closer to ambient rather than 20f above ambient once warmed up. And don’t even talk about when the engine it’s warm and you let it sit and idle thing gets over 30-40f above ambient it’s insane. I use 88 octane now in the winter but prob gonna use 91 in the summer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well now that you mention it, what about a top mount setup? The turbo outlet to intake are super close together so it seems doable would just have to do some serious rerouting of the intake. And cut the hood of course. I’ve seen some GTIs with wrx hood scoops they look pretty mean. Less lag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

pabz707 said:


> Well now that you mention it, what about a top mount setup? The turbo outlet to intake are super close together so it seems doable would just have to do some serious rerouting of the intake. And cut the hood of course. I’ve seen some GTIs with wrx hood scoops they look pretty mean. Less lag
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

pabz707 said:


> Well now that you mention it, what about a top mount setup? The turbo outlet to intake are super close together so it seems doable would just have to do some serious rerouting of the intake. And cut the hood of course. I’ve seen some GTIs with wrx hood scoops they look pretty mean. Less lag
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought about that long time ago but reason why WRX have some of the sort is because the Intake manifold is under it not the freaking hot as head. But yeah if we make some vents and stuff is very possible. And since my hood is deer hit slightly messed up I could either buy new one or customize the one I have Lol. Prob a heat shield under the IC that way the heat from the head doesn’t get to it as much. I really want to finish my short ram and make it a Custom CAI all the way to the turbo inlet. I got all the part list needed just haven’t gone thru with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

Yeah would definitely need to wrap the down pipe, get a turbo blanket, and a heat shield to put over all of that. I also made my own intake with a giant filter. It makes cool sounds.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

pabz707 said:


> Yeah would definitely need to wrap the down pipe, get a turbo blanket, and a heat shield to put over all of that. I also made my own intake with a giant filter. It makes cool sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrap Downpipe yes. Turbo blanket maybe not because we could toast the bearings. But a thick heat shield for it would be good. Also a head sized heat shield for the IC. I love doing custom work is so fun to do stuff and fabricate stuff. Whoa where you got that big ass filter? Also I want to make one all the way to turbo inlet.








That’s mine it wasn’t bad at all. I love the turbo sounds and the breather filter whistle too. Also I got a Resonator and muffler delete prob gonna do 2.5 cat back and a 2.5 Downpipe. But for now it’s good with stock 2.25 pipe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

Just look up “big ass filter” on amazon. Jk lol. Look up 10 inch cone intake filter it should come up. It was like twenty bucks. I’ve considered attempting to make my own downpipe but my welding skills aren’t great and my mig welder is pretty garbage too. I was going to do the resonator delete also but I’m tired of having loud exhausts on my car. Intake noises are good enough for me now until someone comes out with a bolt on downpipe. Not bad on the intake if it works it works. Hopefully stage 2 comes out soon and hopefully it’s not too expensive. I have a feeling that the car will end up being limited by the factory intercooler and injectors. And then hopefully someone will come up with a turbo upgrade but I have a feeling that might be years away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

pabz707 said:


> Just look up “big ass filter” on amazon. Jk lol. Look up 10 inch cone intake filter it should come up. It was like twenty bucks. I’ve considered attempting to make my own downpipe but my welding skills aren’t great and my mig welder is pretty garbage too. I was going to do the resonator delete also but I’m tired of having loud exhausts on my car. Intake noises are good enough for me now until someone comes out with a bolt on downpipe. Not bad on the intake if it works it works. Hopefully stage 2 comes out soon and hopefully it’s not too expensive. I have a feeling that the car will end up being limited by the factory intercooler and injectors. And then hopefully someone will come up with a turbo upgrade but I have a feeling that might be years away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly why we gotta Air To Air IC swap and prob try to retrofit 2.0T injectors? As for turbo upgrade I was thinking a piece of metal that bolts to stock flange then the other side that bolts to a T25 flange turbo. Like that Garrett GT2052 or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

I really want to dyno my car to see what it makes just with the intake and racechip but I feel like it’s kind of pointless to dyno such a simple car. I’m just really curious to know what it’s making at the wheels and where it can go from there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

pabz707 said:


> I really want to dyno my car to see what it makes just with the intake and racechip but I feel like it’s kind of pointless to dyno such a simple car. I’m just really curious to know what it’s making at the wheels and where it can go from there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s not pointless if you have few mods. Stock is 150 to engine prob 145whp with manual and prob 135-140 with auto or so. It’s great to Dyno after a few bolt ons like intake exhaust and some mods and see where the Dyno sits at and also Quarter mile it so we can see the difference from stock to few bolt ons. However if you say it can keep up with stage 1 GTI at low speeds and so that’s pretty damn impressive even considering the GTI is DSG which shifts faster than the manual and auto.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> It’s not pointless if you have few mods. Stock is 150 to engine prob 145whp with manual and prob 135-140 with auto or so. It’s great to Dyno after a few bolt ons like intake exhaust and some mods and see where the Dyno sits at and also Quarter mile it so we can see the difference from stock to few bolt ons. However if you say it can keep up with stage 1 GTI at low speeds and so that’s pretty damn impressive even considering the GTI is DSG which shifts faster than the manual and auto.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Word is that the unitronic downpipe and stage 2 tune is coming out in the next few weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Stock exhaust piping is not 2.25. Downpipe seems to be 2.25 or some of the sort. After the second catalyst is 2 inches inside diameter. Where the exhaust clamp is at and Rest of exhaust is 1 7/8 inches inside diameter.... just replaced everything after the second o2 sensor and did a straight 2.25 inch exhaust with a magnaflow straight thru muffler and tip. We just need that 2.5 Downpipe or something like that.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

Poetic50 said:


> Stock turbo after 4K rpms can’t supply enough air because small cold side so boost begins to drop from 17psi to 12 psi or so.


Got any data to back up this specious claim? By DATA, I mean MAF logs, AFR correlation AND turbo MAP graphs.

Anything less is just boy racers doing their intake hacks.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Nadir Point said:


> Got any data to back up this specious claim? By DATA, I mean MAF logs, AFR correlation AND turbo MAP graphs.
> 
> Anything less is just boy racers doing their intake hacks.


It’s sad there’s no MAF sensor so no MAF readings. I’d have to buy a Wideband for AFR readings. I’ve done pulls and datalogged pulls and datalogged mostly from 1-4 gears. I’ve done also some individual gear readings from specific rpms in the same conditions reading boost and MAP and they both behave same after 4K rpms. Did also a 4th gear pull from 2k-4K rpms. It wasn’t till 3,500-4K rpms the boost started dropping slowly but surely. Have you seen the size of our turbo. It’s so small it can probably power a 800cc engine and turn a go kart into a really fun one. The 1.4T at 17 psi is taking as much air as a 3.0 NA. Not just that also worth to mention that our boost pipe has a hose from the boost pipe going to compressor inlet. Isn’t a boost pipe supposed to be completely closed so Boost is not lost whenever it reaches above ambient?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

For anyone who this might interest 

https://www.etuners.gr/vw-golf-7-1-4tsi-140hp-cpta-stage3-is20-turbo-kit-98ron/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

"#Etuners custom Stage3 ECU remap for IS20 turbo kit."

Based on your story about pulls and logging, you still have no way of knowing whether or not (likely yes!) the ECU will simply throttle boost as it does now to maintain AFR at various load/RPMs. You are driving a 1.4L econo-car. Spend 20 large like they did on the Golf in your link, and maybe you'll get some more power.


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

pabz707 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 where did you find this????? Been dying to find a dp for our cars


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

IReapZz said:


> where did you find this????? Been dying to find a dp for our cars


It’s in the unlisted section of modded euros. So it’s not available for purchase yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

IReapZz said:


> where did you find this????? Been dying to find a dp for our cars


3" DP on a 1.4L engine? For only $600? Bwaaaa, haa, haaaaaa!! :screwy:

40HP and 70ft.lb? From a DP? Seriously? 

Bet it sounds cool. opcorn:

You need to understand an IC engine is really just a big air pump. The 5.9L Cummins found in old Dodge trucks used a 3"DP stock, and it flowed quite freely at the stock tune. That engine is literally more than FOUR TIMES the size of your 1.4t. Just goes to show you can sell anybody anything, under the right circumstances.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Looking into GT2252, GT2554R, GT2560R and GTX2860R for possible turbo upgrades to reach a 250HP goal.
It would take custom Air to air system and a EBC as well. And tuning of ECU of course but I think these would be great choices for different full spool Rpms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Anyone ever pull off a turbo swap? Personally think the IS38 would be a sweet swap and the setup looks very close to ours. Also anyone figure out a intercooler upgrade? 









Turbocharger Heat Exchanger Upgrade Kit for Audi C7 S6


The 034Motorsport Turbocharger Heat Exchanger Upgrade Kit is an excellent stock-location intercooler for the 2012+ Audi C7 S6. Testing has proven that this heat exchanger upgrade is capable of significantly reducing intake air temperatures. The increased thermal capacity of this turbocharger...




store.034motorsport.com





Found this don't know if it can be Jerry rigged to work with our car.


----------



## Italia2001 (Feb 18, 2021)

Could you fit a 1.8tsi turbo on the 1.4?


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

It fits physically but you need to have a custom adapter plate made for the turbo all the IS(12,20,38) will potentially work with custom work. The only direct bolt on is the hybrid turbo. Rmtg and one other company (you can find if you search ea211 turbo upgrade) have an upgraded hybrid turbo for the 1.4t. I will try and find the link the other company is cheaper and comes with the different wastegate you need.


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

EA211 1.4TSI Turbo Upgrade Audi A3 8V, Seat Leon MK3 – GotTuned.com







gottuned.com


----------

